# used sno-way plow



## mgseries (Jul 12, 2009)

I purchased a used sno-waw plow this year. I had it installed by a local sno-way dealer, Central Vermont Truck Repair. When I tried it, nothing worked. Apparently the dealer never checked the wire harness. How can I test the harness to see if that or the controller needs repair?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Take it back to the dealer, let them fix it.
how did you get it home?

do you have wired or wireless controls
if wired; are all the connections correct?
if wiredless; have you replaced the batteries?
Does the green light on the controller light up?
If so does it flash when you give it a command?

Do you have a multi meter or test light? If so,
Do you have 12 volts at the 12 volt motor soliniod?
do you have a good ground?


----------



## mgseries (Jul 12, 2009)

The dealer did not have the plow when he installed the wire harness and the push plates.
It is wired, Nothing lights up. I have not made any further checks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What model plow? So you have the power harness, both headlight plugs and the control harness attached to the truck and the control attached in the cab and the plow attached to the truck? Or are you attaching the control directly to the plow and just hooking up the power harness?


----------



## mgseries (Jul 12, 2009)

It is a 39D, everything but the headlight harness is connected. I had to have the headlight harness removed because my high beam lights on the truck stopped working. If I connect the power, can I hook the control to the plow without going through the truck harness? At least I would know if the control was ok.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

yes. You can hook directly to the plow. It's very common to have that mount break on the back side. Controllers also go bad. I don't know the wiring but, I'm sure your second step will be to jumper a few wires to check for life in the pump.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get a test light to see where you have power.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mgseries;787208 said:


> It is a 39D, everything but the headlight harness is connected. I had to have the headlight harness removed because my high beam lights on the truck stopped working. If I connect the power, can I hook the control to the plow without going through the truck harness? At least I would know if the control was ok.


Sure you can, then see if you get as green light, if you do it, does it flicker? Then check the fuses on the pump, and be sure the installer has attached to a good 12 volt and *ground*. Directly to the battery is best.


----------

